# Fahrraddachträger für´s G16



## YZ-Rider (5. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stehe möglicherweise vor dem Kauf eines G16 in Gr. M. Der lange Radstand sorgt "leider" dafür, dass es auf meinen bisherigen Radträger (Opel Flex Fix System) nicht mehr passt und auch bei vielen anderen Trägern (getestet bisher z.B. am Thule ProRide) scheint es eng zu werden. Daher die Frage: Was fahrt ihr so für Dachträger und was könnt ihr da empfehlen?

Danke im Voraus 

Ride on!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. September 2018)

Thule verspricht, dass es bis zu einem Radstand von 1.300 mm klappt: 

https://www.thule.com/de-de/de/bike-rack/towbar-bike-racks/thule-velospace-xt-3-_-939000


Aber da du schon so einen schönen Fahrradträger hast - kannst du dort nicht einfach die Schienen verlängern? Wäre doch schade drum, dieses gute System zu beerdigen. 

Angesehen davon ist es ein Witz, dass es keine brauchbaren integrierten Fahrradträger gibt. Da kauft man sich eine Karre um > 50.000 Euro und dann kann man damit nicht mal ein Bike ordentlich transportieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YZ-Rider (5. September 2018)

Danke für die Antwort. 

Und danke für den Link, jedoch suche ich einen Träger für das Dach.

Beim Flex Fix von meinem Opel Corsa reicht die Länge der vorderen Schiene leider nicht, das Rad hängt zu tief. Ob es dafür längere gibt, weiß ich garnicht .
Aber ich habe beim Suchen jetzt auch im Internet gelesen, dass er nur bis zu einem Radstand von 1150mm zugelassen ist. Echt ein Witz, falls das wirklich stimmt.


----------



## Timmy35 (5. September 2018)

https://www.thule.com/de-de/de/bike-rack/roof-bike-racks/thule-upride-_-599001

Ich meine, dass der Thule UpRide bis 1300mm geht. Finde ich aber nicht mehr. Musst du mal bei Thule anrufen.
Und sei froh, dass es nur ein G16 in m ist. Mein G13 in XL ist nochmal deutlich länger.


----------



## Timmy35 (5. September 2018)

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/0...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news

War sogar hier. Sind zwar nur 1280mm, sollte aber reichen.


----------



## Daiquiri (10. September 2018)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> https://www.thule.com/de-de/de/bike-rack/roof-bike-racks/thule-upride-_-599001
> 
> Ich meine, dass der Thule UpRide bis 1300mm geht. Finde ich aber nicht mehr. Musst du mal bei Thule anrufen.
> Und sei froh, dass es nur ein G16 in m ist. Mein G13 in XL ist nochmal deutlich länger.


und, haste schon einen, der gescheit passt? ich würde mich für einen interessieren, der hinter den bulli auf die ahk kommt. gern auch mit gabelhalterung, aber die gibts mwn nur fürs dach?!


----------



## Timmy35 (11. September 2018)

Nee, ich hab mir jetzt einen Bully gekauft. Da passt das Rad rein. Habe aber einen alten Thule BackPack an der Heckklappe. Auf den passt das G13 so gerade. Richtig gut ist das aber nicht und steht ganz schön über. Keine Ahnung, ob das legal ist.


----------



## Daiquiri (12. September 2018)

ich hab auch seit jahren nen bulli. da passt das dicke rein. manchmal würde ich es aber gerne dahinter schnallen. denke aber, dass es knapp wird und die fuhre breit wie ein lkw ist  da wäre ein halter, wo die gabel eingespannt wird echt gut...


----------



## swabian (28. Oktober 2018)

Thule Velo Space XT3 passt für ein G15 in L und beim T5/T6 geht sogar bei dem Träger die Heckklappe auf ohne den Träger abzunehmen

Die Riemen sind beim L Rad ziemlich am Ende des Spannbereiches, man kann aber herkömmliche Bänder einfach verwenden!


----------



## Albschrat (28. Oktober 2018)

Für mein kommendes G15 in XXL suche ich auch noch nach einer Lösung...


----------



## YZ-Rider (29. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir ist es jetzt ein Thule Upride geworden. Da passt das G16 in M super drauf! Wäre ein Versuch wert, falls es was für das Dach sein soll. Habe mir damals einige Träger auf Rechnung bestellt und dann einfach durchprobiert  der Upride war der einzige, wo es sauber und locker passte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Albschrat (31. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab jetzt noch den hier gefunden:

https://www.yakima.de/produkten/aktivitat/fahrrad/fahrrad-dachtrager/forkchop

Vorteil ist, dass es keine Schiene zwischen den Querträgern braucht und die Querträger sich somit auf den individuellen Radstand anpassen lassen.


----------



## YZ-Rider (31. Oktober 2018)

Ich kenne es von vielen Autos so, dass es vorgeschriebene Bereiche gibt, wo die Grundträger am Dach bzw. der Reling sitzen sollen. Meist sind sie dann 70-90cm auseinander. Wird bei der Konstruktion sicher eng...


----------



## Albschrat (31. Oktober 2018)

Jo mag sein, die ideale Lösung gibt es halt noch nicht ganz. Aber mit der Variante sollte es auf vielen Kombis klappen.


----------



## YZ-Rider (1. November 2018)

Also der Thule Upride ist ideal, zumindest für mein G16 in M. Das System ist super komfortabel beim Befestigen und das Rad steht sicher. Zudem hat man keinen direkten Rahmenkontakt. Außerdem muss man nicht erst das Vorderrad rausnehmen und dann noch im Auto verstauen (beim großen Kombi wahrscheinlich kein wirkliches Argument , bei meinem kleine Corsa aber schon ).
Und da auch noch etwas Luft ist, passt bestimmt auch das G15.

Kann dir heute nachmittag gerne mal ein Foto hochladen.


----------



## Albschrat (1. November 2018)

Ich find den Thule grundsätzlich auch gut. Aber G15/16 in XL oder XXL klappt halt nicht.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (25. November 2018)

Hi,

Ich fahre ein G16 in Xl.

Der Thule outride ist leider recht knapp, könnte aber mit einem längeren Gurt gerade noch so gehen. Kennt ihr einen passenden längeren gurt, den man verbauen könnte?

Der Thule Proride passt ganz knapp. Wenn man den Druck aus der Gabel lässt passt es besser.





vG
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madre (29. November 2018)

So auch wenn es sich bei mir um ein eboxx in XL handelt  ändert es ja nichts an dem Problem des langen Radstandes . 

UNd ja es sit eine AHK Lösung und passt dementsprechend nicht zur Frage des Thread erstellers, aber es gab ja noch ein paar andere Fragen bzgl AHK Träger :

Ich kopier mich mal selbst aus einem eboxx Thread:

Da ja vermutlich jeder mit einem großem  eboxx das Problem kennt mit dem langen Radstand und dem anbringen auf dem Radträger noch eine kurze Info dazu.
Ich habe den  Thule 929020 EuroClassic G6 929 gekauft , da dieser die längsten Schienen hat. Weiterer Vorteil ist das es ein älteres Modell ist und damit günstiger .)

Die Schienen waren dann letztendlich lang genug aber die Wheel Straps zu kurz.

Die Fatbike Stripes ( https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01N6B5WKR/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 ) von Thule passen leider nicht richtig an den alten Thule Träger . Die Lösung war zum Glück simpel:
ich habe ein paar Abschleppschlaufen bestellt : https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B06XJNKF5V/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Diese kann ich sehr unaufwendig als Verlängerung der Straps nutzen. Um sich das ganze besser vorstellen zu können hier ein paar Bilder :


----------



## YZ-Rider (29. November 2018)

Der Theardersteller ist bereits auch hervorragend versorgt


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. November 2018)

welche Größe ist das?


----------



## YZ-Rider (29. November 2018)

ist ein M Rahmen


----------



## Lando555 (4. Mai 2019)

YZ-Rider schrieb:


> ist ein M Rahmen


Der Radstand von 1286 mm (richtig?) ist bei Dir also kein Problem? Ich frage weil mein Santa Cruz Megatower in XL 1260 mm hat und ich zum Thule Upride in Bikemedien sowohl von einem Maximum von 1280 als auch von 1240 mm gelesen habe. Die Laufradgröße sollte hier nicht entscheidend sein, wenn ich es richtig verstehe. Die Kontaktpunkte der Reifen liegen ja bei allen Größen auf Höhe der Achsen. Oder ändert die Laufradgröße etwas am Platzbedarf für die Vorderradfixierung?


----------



## YZ-Rider (5. Mai 2019)

Lando555 schrieb:


> Der Radstand von 1286 mm (richtig?) ist bei Dir also kein Problem? Ich frage weil mein Santa Cruz Megatower in XL 1260 mm hat und ich zum Thule Upride in Bikemedien sowohl von einem Maximum von 1280 als auch von 1240 mm
> gelesen habe. Die Laufradgröße sollte hier nicht entscheidend sein, wenn ich es richtig verstehe. Die Kontaktpunkte der Reifen liegen ja bei allen Größen auf Höhe der Achsen. Oder ändert die Laufradgröße etwas am Platzbedarf für die Vorderradfixierung?



Genau, das passt perfekt drauf. Viel länger sollte es allerdings nicht sein.
Richtig, die Achse sitzt unabhängig der Laufradgröße im etwa an der gleichen Stelle, da die Länge der Arme entsprechend angepasst wird.
Kann den Träger uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Echt ein klasse Teil


----------



## Lando555 (5. Mai 2019)

YZ-Rider schrieb:


> Genau, das passt perfekt drauf. Viel länger sollte es allerdings nicht sein.
> Richtig, die Achse sitzt unabhängig der Laufradgröße im etwa an der gleichen Stelle, da die Länge der Arme entsprechend angepasst wird.
> Kann den Träger uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Echt ein klasse Teil


Danke Dir! So in etwa hätte ich mir das vorgestellt.
Ich habe allerdings auch schon ein Bild von einem SC HTLT mit 29er Laufrädern und mit nur 1223 mm Radstand gesehen, bei dem die hintere Schale schon auf Anschlag, also ganz hinten, war. Die vordere war nicht ganz vorne. Kann das daran liegen, dass man die vordere (bei größeren Laufrädern) gar nicht bis ganz vorne schieben kann? Wie auch immer, bei dem HTLT mit 1223 mm war auf dem Bild auch nicht mehr Spielraum als bei Deinem G16 mit 1286 mm.


----------



## YZ-Rider (6. Mai 2019)

Lando555 schrieb:


> Danke Dir! So in etwa hätte ich mir das vorgestellt.
> Ich habe allerdings auch schon ein Bild von einem SC HTLT mit 29er Laufrädern und mit nur 1223 mm Radstand gesehen, bei dem die hintere Schale schon auf Anschlag, also ganz hinten, war. Die vordere war nicht ganz vorne. Kann das daran liegen, dass man die vordere (bei größeren Laufrädern) gar nicht bis ganz vorne schieben kann? Wie auch immer, bei dem HTLT mit 1223 mm war auf dem Bild auch nicht mehr Spielraum als bei Deinem G16 mit 1286 mm.



Es kann natürlich sein, dass der verstellbare Arm vorne die Laufradgröße nicht komplett ausgleicht und ein 29er doch etwas weiter hinten steht auf dem Träger. Die vordere Radschale kommt nicht bis ganz vorne, sondern unter die Achse. Die hintere ist bei mir auch hinten bis auf Anschlag und selbst da steht das Rad nur zu 2/3 drauf. Eng, aber es passt.
Habe mir den Träger damals auf Rechnung zum Testen bestellt. Hätte es nicht gepasst, wäre er unkompliziert zurück gegangen.


----------



## Lando555 (6. Mai 2019)

YZ-Rider schrieb:


> Es kann natürlich sein, dass der verstellbare Arm vorne die Laufradgröße nicht komplett ausgleicht und ein 29er doch etwas weiter hinten steht auf dem Träger. Die vordere Radschale kommt nicht bis ganz vorne, sondern unter die Achse. Die hintere ist bei mir auch hinten bis auf Anschlag und selbst da steht das Rad nur zu 2/3 drauf. Eng, aber es passt.
> Habe mir den Träger damals auf Rechnung zum Testen bestellt. Hätte es nicht gepasst, wäre er unkompliziert zurück gegangen.


Ja, die Position der Schalen, auf denen die Reifen stehen, sah für mich bei dem XL HTLT mit 29 Zoll und 1223 mm und Deinem M G16 mit 27,5 Zoll und 1286 mm ziemlich gleich aus. Das HTLT stand etwas weniger weit vorne auf der vorderen Schale, evtl. durch das größere Laufrad bedingt. Hinten raus kam es dann in etwa aufs selbe raus. Ich denke, das XL Megatower mit 29 Zoll und 1260 mm müsste ich also wohl einfach mal probieren. Lässt sich leider nicht direkt ableiten. Könnte aber knapp werden.


----------



## Heddy01 (18. Mai 2019)

Ich habe den Thule G2 922. Schienenlänge passt so gerade. Die Schlaufen kann man ganz nach außen verschieben. Fertig. 

G13 XL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YZ-Rider (18. Mai 2019)

Heddy01 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Thule G2 922. Schienenlänge passt so gerade. Die Schlaufen kann man ganz nach außen verschieben. Fertig.
> 
> G13 XL.
> 
> ...



Im Dunkeln wird das wahrscheinlich schwierig, oder? Die Räder ragen ja deutlich über die Außenspiegel hinweg. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das die Ordnungshüter skeptisch sehen


----------



## Heddy01 (18. Mai 2019)

Geht gut. In Baustellen immer schön rechts. Maximale Breite bei PKW ist 2,55. Also alles rechtens.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. Mai 2019)

Mit einem XXL G1 braucht man wahrscheinlich tatsächlich äußere Begrenzungsleuchten. 
Würd ich aber sowieso machen. Und hinten einen Schmutzlappen dran, mit dem Aufdruck "King of the Road".


----------



## cosmiq85 (22. August 2019)

Hab jetzt grade meinen G2 920 bekommen. Nach Ausfahren der Schienen und Verschieben der Ratschen passt das G15 in L drauf.
Ist halt totzdem saubreit. Ist bis jetzt noch keiner auf die Idee gekommen, auf der AHK n Träger so zu modifizieren, dass man auf einer Schiene wie bei den Thule Dachträgern die Vorderarchse einspannt und dadurch das ganze Bike kürzer macht ?
Ich werd das mit meinem Bruder dann mal anschauen, ob das baulich möglich ist beim 920


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (22. August 2019)

Ein g16 passt auch mit einem Thule Proride selbst in Größe xl aufs Dach eines Kleinwagens 

Lediglich für die lange Fahrt nach Tirol habe ich zur Verkürzung des Radstands den Dämpfer ausgebaut, etwas Luft aus der Gabel gelassen und das Vorderrad mit einem spannriemen verspannnt, damit es nicht wackelt:


----------



## Daiquiri (3. September 2019)

Hab das xl bike mal kurzerhand mit dem Träger transportiert. Alles kein Problem. Im Spiegel sieht mans, aber von vorn weniger wild, als man es von hinten vermutet 
Träger ist nen eufab premium zwei plus. Radstand und befestigung beides total easy. Plus steht für mehr distanh zum fahrzeug, top für vans. Abklappbar, deckel hinten geht auf.
War mit dem träger nun zwei wochen campen mit den normalen rädern, bin glücklich damit. Steht zusammengefaltet nun im regal im keller


----------



## cosmiq85 (3. September 2019)

So, nachdem jetzt auch das Auto da ist, so siehts mit dem G15 in L auf nem Thule G2 920 aus.
Träger an sich ist super.


----------



## Lucky3176 (3. September 2019)

Bei mir sieht's so aus. Beim überholen und rangieren muss man ein bißchen aufpassen...steht etwas über.
Radstand ca. 134cm. 
Ist ein original Merzedes Halter...ist aber bestimmt ein älteres Model von Thule.
Die Haltepunkte hätte ich noch weiter nach außen schieben können.


----------

